# Photographed >21 species of native bees in Southern Oregon this year



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

I've been watching bees in my garden and the surrounding wild areas, and if I was lucky, I took pictures too. This year I photographed at least 21 species of native bees and made some notes about their floral preferences and whatnot.

Follow this link to see all 56 photos and the little piece I wrote about them:
http://www.amateuranthecologist.com/2016/11/bees-of-2016.html

And happy Veterans Day to any of you who have served, thank you!


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice work!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Fantastic. You have some very nice images in that collection. well done. it keeps you looking for what is next. That is an effort that will be valuable for quite a long time.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Enjoyed it, thank you!


----------



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------



## SoylentYellow (Dec 10, 2013)

Very informative, I learned much, thanks.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you, this is great! I hope I can find some of these (I'm in WA) next year.


----------

